# Trail Maintenance Volunteers



## jefpatoutreach

We are looking for some helpful hands to help us clean signs, clear & trim back trails, and a whole host of other to-do's around the park! Best for ages 15 and up (15 w/ an adult). Make sure to wear close-toed shoes and clothes that you don't mind getting a little dirty!

Pre-registration requested. Meet at the Visitor Center parking lot @5pm on Tuesday July 26th & Thursday July 28th and Tuesday, August 23rd and Thursday, August 25th!

Enjoy a surprise, fun activity at the end as a thank you for you help!

Pre-register here: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/trail-maintenance-tickets-373855159847


----------



## Grumpy

where?


----------



## vraiblonde

Grumpy said:


> where?



I'm guessing, by their user name and avatar, Jefferson Patterson Park.


----------



## PJay

Grumpy said:


> where?


Gee, you must be old


----------



## jefpatoutreach

Grumpy said:


> where?


at Jefferson Patterson Park in St Leonard!


----------



## Clem72

jefpatoutreach said:


> We are looking for some helpful hands to help us clean signs, clear & trim back trails, and a whole host of other to-do's around the park! Best for ages 15 and up (15 w/ an adult). Make sure to wear close-toed shoes and clothes that you don't mind getting a little dirty!
> 
> FREE, pre-registration requested.



You're telling me I get to pick up trash, bushwhack, and complete other to-do's and its completely FREE!?


----------



## Monello

Clem72 said:


> You're telling me I get to pick up trash, bushwhack, and complete other to-do's and its completely FREE!?


There's a surprise at the end.  There is always a surprise at the end.


----------



## rio

Monello said:


> There's a surprise at the end.  There is always a surprise at the end.


Shhhh.....they don't know about the free ticks yet....


----------



## OccamsRazor

jefpatoutreach said:


> We are looking for some helpful hands to help us clean signs, clear & trim back trails, and a whole host of other to-do's around the park! Best for ages 15 and up (15 w/ an adult). Make sure to wear close-toed shoes and clothes that you don't mind getting a little dirty!
> 
> Pre-registration requested. Meet at the Visitor Center parking lot @5pm on Tuesday July 26th & Thursday July 28th and Tuesday, August 23rd and Thursday, August 25th!
> 
> Enjoy a surprise, fun activity at the end as a thank you for you help!
> 
> Pre-register here: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/trail-maintenance-tickets-373855159847


Sounds like an honest days work for the perpetually unemployed relief recipients.


----------



## Clem72

OccamsRazor said:


> Sounds like an honest days work for the perpetually unemployed relief recipients.


I'm not actually against volunteering to do this kind of work, I regularly cleanup the local tot lot when I walk the dog past. 

I was just pointing out how funny it looks to solicit help doing manual labor and then say in all caps "FREE", as though this was a selling point (most others will charge you to volunteer to clean their parks, but not us!).


----------



## OccamsRazor

Clem72 said:


> I'm not actually against volunteering to do this kind of work, I regularly cleanup the local tot lot when I walk the dog past.
> 
> I was just pointing out how funny it looks to solicit help doing manual labor and then say in all caps "FREE", as though this was a selling point (most others will charge you to volunteer to clean their parks, but not us!).


My point is that they shouldn't even need to look for volunteers to register for "FREE." Plenty of people that have their days available to do this that are already getting "paid" by the state to "look for work." People on the rolls should be notified that they will show up and do the clean up or they get no check that month. Think of all the roadside cleanup, park cleanup, community beautification, etc. that could be completed.


----------



## Clem72

OccamsRazor said:


> My point is that they shouldn't even need to look for volunteers to register for "FREE." Plenty of people that have their days available to do this that are already getting "paid" by the state to "look for work." People on the rolls should be notified that they will show up and do the clean up or they get no check that month. Think of all the roadside cleanup, park cleanup, community beautification, etc. that could be completed.



See I think your solution would cost more than it helps. Because I am fairly certain if they were required to perform some outside-of-the-home work/activities that free childcare would be provided.  So we get these people to perform $15/hr manual labor (poorly) in echange for paying a childcare professional $40 an hour to watch their kids.


----------



## OccamsRazor

Clem72 said:


> See I think your solution would cost more than it helps. Because I am fairly certain if they were required to perform some outside-of-the-home work/activities that free childcare would be provided.  So we get these people to perform $15/hr manual labor (poorly) in echange for paying a childcare professional $40 an hour to watch their kids.


Nah. Childcare would be the parent's responsibility. Just like 99% of working parents.


----------



## Sneakers

Clem72 said:


> See I think your solution would cost more than it helps. Because I am fairly certain if they were required to perform some outside-of-the-home work/activities that free childcare would be provided.  So we get these people to perform $15/hr manual labor (poorly) in echange for paying a childcare professional $40 an hour to watch their kids.


The childrens could come with.  No cost, more workers.


----------



## vraiblonde

You know, if you all don't want to help clean up the trails you could simply not do it instead of getting all indignant and ranting that OP dared to ask.

There are many people in a COMMUNITY who would love to help out.  They do it all the time.  THAT is why OP asked, not to trigger you malcontents and send you over the edge (that's just a bonus).


----------



## vraiblonde

Clem72 said:


> I'm not actually against volunteering to do this kind of work, I regularly cleanup the local tot lot when I walk the dog past.
> 
> I was just pointing out how funny it looks to solicit help doing manual labor and then say in all caps "FREE", as though this was a selling point (most others will charge you to volunteer to clean their parks, but not us!).



Okay, well your objection to that one single word has been duly noted.


----------



## OccamsRazor

vraiblonde said:


> ...instead of getting all indignant and ranting that OP dared to ask.


-People get indignant to those asking about community cleanup project
"RAAWWWWRRRR.... HOW DARE YOU!"

- People get indignant to those asking opposing political views questions
"It's ALL good! Let me join in"


----------



## vraiblonde

OccamsRazor said:


> -People get indignant to those asking about community cleanup project
> "RAAWWWWRRRR.... HOW DARE YOU!"
> 
> - People get indignant to those asking opposing political views questions
> "It's ALL good! Let me join in"



Yeah, you suck at this.  I'ma start calling you AOC because of your moral equivalency issues.


----------



## OccamsRazor

vraiblonde said:


> Yeah, you suck at this.  I'ma start calling you AOC because of your moral equivalency issues.


Oh. So you are OK with being indignant to those with opposing political views.

How Liberal of you


----------



## vraiblonde

OccamsRazor said:


> Oh. So you are OK with being indignant to those with opposing political views.
> 
> How Liberal of you



Awwww.....him all mad.....make him frowny face....








"Grrrr!  Ruff!  Ruff!  Grrrr....."


----------



## OccamsRazor

Exactly the response I was expecting


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> Awwww.....him all mad.....make him frowny face....
> 
> 
> View attachment 165086
> 
> 
> 
> "Grrrr!  Ruff!  Ruff!  Grrrr....."


Dammit.... that's going to haunt me all day.


----------



## vraiblonde

OccamsRazor said:


> Exactly the response I was expecting



Well sure.  That's how I consistently respond to little wieners who whine and cry:  I mock them as they deserve.

It's a freaking community project.  Either volunteer or don't.  Griping about them asking for help just makes you look like a gootz.


----------



## OccamsRazor

vraiblonde said:


> Well sure.  That's how I consistently respond to little wieners who whine and cry:  I mock them as they deserve.
> 
> It's a freaking community project.  Either volunteer or don't.  Griping about them asking for help just makes you look like a gootz.


Fair point however, if you had bothered to READ THE THREAD you would have seen that I was not the one who "mocked" or "whined" about it. But, I will be sure to let you know in the future when you decide to call someone out without proper cause.

By the way... ever respond with your alternate travel suggestion? Ya' know... since you mocked those that had to travel via airplane and then whined about having alternatives...


----------



## vraiblonde

OccamsRazor said:


> Fair point however, if you had bothered to READ THE THREAD you would have seen that I was not the one who "mocked" or "whined" about it.



Perhaps YOU need to read the thread, because my comment was in general and didn't mention you NOR did I quote you.  I did quote Clem, so if anyone should come unglued it's him.

GFY


----------



## OccamsRazor

vraiblonde said:


> Perhaps YOU need to read the thread, *because my comment was in general and didn't mention you NOR did I quote you.*  I did quote Clem, so if anyone should come unglued it's him.
> 
> GFY


Reading is fundamental and get your back peddling straight  
Your "general" comment was to slam everyone who had already commented. I was one of them.
Regardless, my point is still valid.

So... was the alternative like everyone else has said? Still waiting on that answer


----------



## stgislander

It is amazing the threads that go off the rails.


----------



## itsbob

Clem72 said:


> You're telling me I get to pick up trash, bushwhack, and complete other to-do's and its completely FREE!?


C'mon Huck.. it's a load of fun, and for a $1 I'll let you help!!


----------



## Monello

I got a lot of satisfaction when I volunteered helping out in various state parks.

The 1 thing that turned me off was an experience I had at the C & O canal.  They had a kid's fishing day.  Volunteers helped the kids catch fish.  But with a lot of kids and few volunteers, the line of kids needing helps never ends.  1 parent told me I needed to "do something", because his kid cast into a tree and lost his hook.  I guess it was above this guy to tie a hook on his kid's line.  So instead he bitches to me while I was clearly helping someone else.  Sadly that was the last time I helped out with that event.


----------



## stgislander

Monello said:


> I got a lot of satisfaction when I volunteered helping out in various state parks.
> 
> The 1 thing that turned me off was an experience I had at the C & O canal.  They had a kid's fishing day.  Volunteers helped the kids catch fish.  But with a lot of kids and few volunteers, the line of kids needing helps never ends.  1 parent told me I needed to "do something", because his kid cast into a tree and lost his hook.  I guess it was above this guy to tie a hook on his kid's line.  So instead he bitches to me while I was clearly helping someone else.  Sadly that was the last time I helped out with that event.


That didn't happen to be the Fishing Rodeo in Oldtown did it?


----------



## Louise

stgislander said:


> It is amazing the threads that go off the rails.


Ditto


----------



## Monello

stgislander said:


> That didn't happen to be the Fishing Rodeo in Oldtown did it?


It's the Family & Youth Casting Call held down by Fletcher's boathouse.  It's usually in the spring.  They net off a section of the canal.  Then fill it full of panfish with a few bass mixed in.  It's too easy to catch fish that way.  When the event is over, they pull the nets.  The fish then end up in the Potomac river.


----------

